# azzas amazing progress...he is ripped now



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 15, 2013)

...azza before...last year in weight loss contest
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 azza now...much improved...looks like frank zane or Arnold in their prime


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 15, 2013)

im sure sil can help with even better pics of azzas amazing progress...this dude really knows how to pack on the muscle and get ripped....now if he can just teach us how to show our shitty asshole to our children in public


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 15, 2013)

I know girls with more muscle, and probably bigger cawks too


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 15, 2013)

no he is ripped now...are you blind motherfucker!?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 15, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I know girls with more muscle, and probably   bigger cawks too


how do you know? did you ask his kids? he probly showed it to them


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 15, 2013)

my bad I was too amazed by that lat spread in the first pick


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 15, 2013)

sucking his thumb because he cant find a penis?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 15, 2013)

soul patches are hip and cool...bet he wears skinny pants


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 15, 2013)

^^^lmao what a mong


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Kevin and Bean - White Pants - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 15, 2013)

what I find amazing is that you look at this picture....and you say to yourself...ya know it really cant get any worse....he really is at the bottom rung of manhood...he really has nothing in there what so ever....he is hollow and dead inside...and then here he comes with his next fake log...pretending that he works out...and omg...he looks even worse....bullets are cheap...your son will celebrate your death...your funeral will be a party...please die....you are already dead where it counts


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 15, 2013)

geez some of you woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

azza you are an inspiration


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 16, 2013)

Compared to Fat Bastard he's ripped.

But then, so am I.


----------



## Watson (Feb 16, 2013)

any douche who tattoos his OWN NAME on his arm..........then tried to explain it........then tried AGAIN to explain it......


----------



## s2h (Feb 16, 2013)

Azza..have you reached puberty yet??..just thinking that maybe the reason your LBM is right around 36lbs..just sayin..


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 17, 2013)

Nigg is on swole


----------



## Renaissance Man (Feb 17, 2013)

^^^ Only a face a mother could love, and I could die laughing at


----------

